# Retratos de Santa Bárbara d'Oeste (SP)



## Felipe Henrique (Dec 26, 2014)

Santa Bárbara d'Oeste é um município do interior paulista localizado na região metropolitana de Campinas com cerca de 195 mil habitantes.
Esse thread visa homenagear a cidade que completa 202 anos nesse dia 04 de dezembro.

01 - Praça central Coronel Luiz Alves









02 - Igreja Matriz









03 - Praça central









04 - Praça central









05 - A Praça central ficou mais bonita após a revitalização que recebeu









06 - Pracinha da escola Gabriel no centro









07 -









08 - Avenida 21 de Abril. À direita fica um bosque onde foram plantadas várias mudas de Ipês que, quando crescerem, tornará o local um ponto turístico









09 - Avenida 21 de Abril. Á esquerda fica o Parque Araçariguama









10 - Parque Araçariguama









11 - Parque Araçariguama









12 - Parque Araçariguama









13 - Parque Araçariguama









14 - Academia ao ar livre em frente ao parque









15 - Noturna









16 - O Araçariguama também conta com espaço pet









17 - Há também uma pista de atletismo ao lado parque









18 - Ainda nos arredores do parque









19 - Rotatória logo em frente. Gostei muito dessas calçadas com acessibilidade









20 - Logo a frente fica a nova avenida Andrea Aparecida Inácio









21 - Avenida Corifeu de Azevedo Marques









22 - Avenida Corifeu de Azevedo Marques









23 - Ao lado da Corifeu fica o Parque dos Ipês









24 - O Parque dos Ipês é o parque mais arborizado e com mais sombra na cidade









25 - Belo corredor verde na avenida Corifeu









26 - Outra parte da avenida Corifeu próximo ao posto de gasolina









27 -









28 -









29 - Outra praça no centro que recebeu melhorias









29a - 









29b - 









30 - Próximo ao shopping, o Parque dos Jacarandás









31 - De volta no centro. Esse prédio é o recém inaugurado Centro de Memória.









32 - Centro de Memória









33 - Logo em frente fica o Museu da Imigração









34 - Vasos de planta colocados recentemente, deixando o local ainda mais bonito









35 -









36 - Toda praça em torno do Centro de Memória também foi reformada









37 - Avenida Monte Castelo e o prédio da Prefeitura









38 - Avenida Monte Castelo









39 - Ali ao lado, a Praça Dona Carolina









40 - Ainda nessa região, a avenida João Ometto, área nobre da cidade









41 - Avenida João Ometto. A via ganhou ciclofaixa e canteiro central com paisagismo









42 - De volta a avenida Monte Castelo









43 - Avenida Monte Castelo









44 - Alameda dos Seresteiros









45 - Pracinha ao lado da Monte Castelo









46 -









47 - Mosaico em homenagem ao bicentenário (200 anos da cidade) completados em 2018









48 - Nova ponte construída









49 - Estação Cultural. No local há apresentações de música, capoeira, dança, etc









50 -









51 -









52 - Biblioteca Municipal









53 - Bondinho









54 -









55 - Terminal, bondinho e biblioteca









56 - Terminal de ônibus









57 -









58 -









59 - Mais uma via de acesso construída no centro e ao lado aparece o Centro de Diagnósticos









60 - Centro de Exames e Diagnósticos









61 - Rodoviária









62 - Avenida Santa Barbara com sua nova ciclofaixa









63 - Avenida Santa Bárbara em frente ao Tivolli Shopping









64 - Estacionamento Tivolli Shopping









65 - Parte externa do Tivolli Shopping









66 - E o mais novo parque da cidade: o Parque Taene









67 - O parque conta com um chalé restaurante









68 - Parque Taene









69 - Parque Taene









70 - Parque Taene









71 - Mas a cidade não tem prédios? Tem sim e eles estão vindo aos montes. Esses são os edifícios próximos da rodoviária.









72 -









73 - Torres na avenida Santa Bárbara









Que Santa Bárbara prospere e se desenvolva cada vem mais. Parabéns, SBO!!!


----------



## Celsoldc (Mar 3, 2008)

Parabéns Sta Bárbara, cidade vizinha à minha Capivari!


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Bem bonita e desenvolvida a cidade de SBO! 👏👏👏 
Por essas fotos, Santa Bárbara aparenta ser uma cidade bem limpa.


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ótimas fotos.

SBO parece estar bem cuidada ! 👍


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

verdade...


----------

